# A visit to Fordcowboy's place



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I just returned from a visit to Lendell's house and his amazing slot car wonderland. I am honestly struggling to describe my experience accurately. HOJoe picked me up this morning and we drove to Hannibal Missouri where FCB lives. I have been grinning from ear to ear ever since. I have never run cars on such a nice setup or with such nice people as I did today. Lendell opened his house and his entire collection and tracks to six lucky guys and even fed us. The day was full of comparing slot car stories and telling jokes as well as driving my cars more than I ever have. His wife and son came out and shared in the fun. Lendell and his family are the nicest, most generous people you will ever meet. 

Thank you Ledell for a day of fun and friendship that I hope will happen again soon!

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hogits grows*

I too had a great time. I think that's the first time I've seen all six lanes being run on at the same time on the road course. It was great. Nice to see some new faces that actually care about tjets. And with Lendell's five other tracks, everyone was kept busy. No drag racing today. The batteries were dead. 
I'm allready thinking about what cars I'll bring next time. It's the most fun you can have, period!
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If I had it my way, I'd have you guys here every Saturday. It was great fun seeing all the tracks lit up. Next month we'll have to do it all over again. We'll have to see if we can get some of the St. Louis guys to come up. So if anyone from the St. Louis area would like to come and play on some road course tracks, drag strips, & circle tracks, contact me via private messages. We'll try to figure a good Saturday (or possibly Sunday) for everyone to come. 
I had company for 8 hours, but it didn't seem like it. Time flew by. It's great to find new slot cars friends like the ones I met today. 
--fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

NEXT MONTH!!! I can't wait that long. LOL
hojoe


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Any pictures?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Honestly, when we got there I thought "I have to take pictures of all of this" but we got talking and racing and I totally forgot to take any. I don't think I even went to the bathroom in all the time we were there.

Wait, no, I went to the bathroom, because Lendell even has slots in the bathroom. It made it really hard to aim!!

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

old blue said:


> It made it really hard to aim!!
> 
> Old Blue


It's funny cause it's true. LOL
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'm gald you guys were so busy racin that you didn't swat that fly on the wall.... That was me. ... Well kinda i was there is spirit...:dude::thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:
Been there once its an awesome place. Love it


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL, this is great. Wish I were there too. Maybe someday..


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*great tracks and great host!!!!!*

i agree with you guys it was a great time....and time did fly was great meeting new faces and sharing slotcar talk and yes lendel and his wife and son were great host. i was havin so much fun i never even thought about the bathroom..til lendel showed it to me and yes slot cars in there....pinch myself did i die and go to slotcar heaven......lol........a great time had by all


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Ntxslotcars you are welcome here any time.I wished every body would come here. That is on hobby talk board. That would be great time for me. I dont think I could buy pizzz for every body if you all showed up in one one day at the same time. lol So if you come to missouri be sure to look me up. Lendell


----------

